# Frugal ways to re-use Tidy Cat Litter bucket?



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

We have dozens of the Tidy Cat litter buckets....what can/should I use them for?


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I use them for container gardening. They work great and are the purrrfect (sorry, couldn't resist) size for my patio garden.

alan


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

I clean them out and use them to store cat food and dog and horse treats. Keeps the mice out. DH uses them in his workshop to put chains in, large tools, shop rags, etc.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We use them for cat and dog food too....We bought the buckets for the first 6 or so times in order to get the buckets to use for other things.

Next time buy the bags to refill the bucket - it's much cheaper that way.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We use them for cat and dog food, to keep fish food in down at the pond, for bird seed, etc.


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

Mom_of_Four said:


> We use them for cat and dog food too....We bought the buckets for the first 6 or so times in order to get the buckets to use for other things.
> 
> Next time buy the bags to refill the bucket - it's much cheaper that way.


Unfortunately the store where we buy our litter most often sells either the buckets or the much smaller (but proportionately much more expensive) jugs, no bags of the Tidy Cat Scoopable


----------



## FrodoLass (Jan 15, 2007)

Homemade laundry soap (the liquid kind).


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Nextboxes! There's great pictures of these on the poultry sites. 
They also could make great trashcans, diaperpails, clothes hampers for those little items that seem to get lost. drill holes in the bottom and make planters. I also use them for a poopie-scooper bucket. I have a little rake and the flat side of the bucket lays against the ground and I rake the poopie in--works great.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

The frugal-est thing to do is to stuff the cat in the container and stop buying the Tidy Cat. (Of course, I don't like cats unless they are cooked right.)

Barring that here's a few ideas: http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf105780.tip.html


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

If you ask the owner of your favorite store, he might just order your bagged litter for you. I just asked ours about xylitol and 25 pound bags of flour, both of which will be here next week! It never hurts to ask.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

We cut eye holes in them, line them with tin foil and wear them as helmets for extra protection to prevent cats from trying to steal our breaths or suck out our souls through our ear canals. 

Plus the subliminal reminder emitted by the kitty litter labels on the side of our new helmets usually triggers a message in the cat's brains that soon has them running off to the litter box and out of trouble.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My friend uses them for catching sap on the maples!


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I have what seems like a million around the house as well. I use one for bird seed for the outdoor feeder. They also make good mop buckets. And soaker buckets for laundry that needs some pre-treatment prior to washing. Still have lots of empties around waiting for a good repurposing. 

Oggie the cats you have encountered must have evil souls --- you need to bond with a good cat!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

jlxian said:


> Oggie the cats you have encountered must have evil souls --- you need to bond with a good cat!



Yeah, right.

I'm not falling for that one, again.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Line with a clean kitchen trash bag (not food safe, but neither is life) and use to store flour, sugar, and grains. I heat treat corn and soybeans and wheat to help make them shelf stable in the buckets too. 

I use mine for sap buckets too (haven't tapped in several years, but there's always next year!)...

OR barter them for something you want!

Keep some for Christmas. Make "theme" gifts. i.e. put a canned ham, canned yams, etc. for a Christmas Supper In A Bucket gift.

Or put carwashing stuff in there for a gift.

I also use them in my car as my picnic supply bucket. Everything I need to have a car-picnic except the food.

Little folks like them for toy storage. Got Grandkids/kids? They LOVE buckets!

Have fun!


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, I'm amazed at the uses for these things! I buy the Tidy Cats in the bucket, but use the empties for holding dirty cat litter when I clean the boxes. What do y'all do with the clumps when you clean the boxes? :shrug: I swear I learn something new here every day. :bow: I'd love to be able to use the buckets for useful stuff instead of just throwing dirty litter in them when they're empty!


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i wash them and use them to hold feed and hay for my goats. i cut the top section off of course. can you picture a goat trying to stick his head in that little hole? yes i know, they would definitely try. i also hold dog food and cat food in them. i have alot awaiting uses, just haven't come up with a new idea yet. 
oh yeah i also put the goats water in them too.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Don't laugh! When the power was out for three days (no well pump, no flush toilets) ((and this was before we bought the generator; )), every family member had one for their own personal sawdust toilet sort of thing.... The boys preferred a shovel and a jog for the woods during the daytime, but it worked for the girls...


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

that is brilliant, i might keep some extra for that. gross but hey, better than squating over a hole in the ground outside.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

What's cat litter?
Man I wish the cats would quit leaving me presents under the car in the driveway...


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I use them for lambar buckets for the baby goats. I also use them for water buckets for different critters.

I haul grain in them to the goat shows. I also use them for cat food, dog food etc. And yes, container gardening too!

Tracy


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

seedspreader said:


> Barring that here's a few ideas: http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf105780.tip.html


That link had some pretty good ideas!


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

alpacamom said:


> What do y'all do with the clumps when you clean the boxes? :shrug:


I put the clumps into plastic grocery bags (double-bag in case of a hole), knot it closed, and toss in the regular kitchen trash can.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> That link had some pretty good ideas!


Yeah, I think my sentence about stuffing the cat in the bucket and saving the money made people avoid the link... :baby04:


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

alpacamom said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at the uses for these things! I buy the Tidy Cats in the bucket, but use the empties for holding dirty cat litter when I clean the boxes. What do y'all do with the clumps when you clean the boxes? :shrug: I swear I learn something new here every day. :bow: I'd love to be able to use the buckets for useful stuff instead of just throwing dirty litter in them when they're empty!


I'll be pouring the stinky stuff down ground squirrel holes. I can't imagine they like the smell any better than I do, and perhaps I can get them to move out of the pasture!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

*I'll be pouring the stinky stuff down ground squirrel holes. *

I wonder if it might work for fireants? I think I'll try.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

we use them by cutting circles in the sides and using them for feed buckets for our pheasants.


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

You can sit on them or let the kids sit on them. 
Good height to sit on and weed in the garden. : )


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm using some for fabric and other craft supply storage. I like that I can just write with majic marker on the lid. I would feel bad doing that to my rubbermaid containers. I also keep two at my community garden plot for holding hand tools and sitting upon. They also work for harvesting.

The 'laundry pre-treatment bucket' is a great idea. I'll have to do that.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

You could use them as shelf supports for a bookshelving unit.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

alpacamom said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at the uses for these things! I buy the Tidy Cats in the bucket, but use the empties for holding dirty cat litter when I clean the boxes. What do y'all do with the clumps when you clean the boxes? :shrug: I swear I learn something new here every day. :bow: I'd love to be able to use the buckets for useful stuff instead of just throwing dirty litter in them when they're empty!


Hubby takes the used cat litter to fill holes in the driveway.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I saw the coolest idea on HGTV at my daughters one weekend. 
They attached the bottom of a bucket to the wall and used them to put rolled towels in and used the handle to hang a hand towel on. 
I realized that would be a cute idea in craft stores too, if you were selling t-shirts, or cloth type crafts - you could roll them up, or fold them inside the bucket and hang the item on the handle for display.


----------



## june02bug (May 23, 2003)

They also make cheap and easy nesting boxes.


----------



## KittenLittlesMom (10 mo ago)

alpacamom said:


> Wow, I'm amazed at the uses for these things! I buy the Tidy Cats in the bucket, but use the empties for holding dirty cat litter when I clean the boxes. What do y'all do with the clumps when you clean the boxes? 🤷 I swear I learn something new here every day. 🙇 I'd love to be able to use the buckets for useful stuff instead of just throwing dirty litter in them when they're empty!


I use the bags from the grocery stores. Put the clumps in one of them and toss in the big trash can outside. Just make sure there aren't little holes in the bag or you'll dribble litter through the house on your way out 😳
Then you have your containers to use for everything from gardening, to crafts, to food storage (yes, they are made from food grade plastic, check the number on the bottom 👍).
Also, if you want to remove that silk screen label, the Goof Off Professional Strength Latex Paint & Adhesive Remover in the spray can works AMAZING!!! Use something like the copper Scrub pad and just LIGHTLY rub over the label real quick just to break the surface of the paint a bit to give the spray a bit of, um, grip i guess. Lol. Spray the labels down pretty good. Let it sit maybe 5 minutes and wipe off with paper towels. Some spots might need sprayed one more time, or just sissy a little on the paper towel and rub. Requires almost zero elbow grease, so you'll save money not buying that 😉


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

We use some to fill with pool water or creek water to flush toilets when power is out, which is a lot..


----------

